# Replacement Table



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I have finally got around to removing the fixed table from our van. Although very clever ie it rotated and slid to different positions-it was far too big IMHO.

Can anyone please suggest the best type of replacement table?

I want something that will be stable when erected, not too heavy, and easy to work. Probably around 80 x 50-55cm.

Has anyone used the single leg type with the floor socket which stands proud? Doesn't one trip over it when table is down?
Not sure about the recessed type as I will need to refit original table if I sell the van.

Also has anyone any experience of those pivoting swing arm table legs for sale on e-bay? They look a bit flimsy to me. That would be additional to the main table if I got one.

Any advice appreciated

Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can the table support/fittings be removed from the actual table top and a smaller top fitted ? - or can you have the table top cut down is size to meet your requirements ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Also has anyone any experience of those pivoting swing arm table legs for sale on e-bay?


Yes, we have one, in addition to the main table which stores in a cupboard.

Ours is quite solidly made and, when all the various bits are screwed up tight, is very firm and steady. Perhaps because I'm left handed I find it quite difficult to get everything right and generally end up with it either coming away from the single pivoting leg, or the top coming off the metal cylinder that holds it on.

Each joint has screws and washers and handles and, once it has disassembled itself, all the pieces have to be picked up and reassembled. If you have 6 hands this is no problem. If you could do it standing up it would not be so much of a problem. Using 2 hands and having to squat down between the drivers seat and the bulkhead IS a problem however.

Once up and in use, it is very convenient and saves putting up the main table if one person wants to do a bit of computing or whatever.

G


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Can the table support/fittings be removed from the actual table top and a smaller top fitted ? - or can you have the table top cut down is size to meet your requirements ?


The sliding and rotating gizmos take up most of the table underside, so any size reduction would be pretty minimal.

Also the original table telescopes to form part of the 3rd berth, which we don't actually need, but I don't want to mess about with it. (Resale).
Thanks

paul


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Our Bolero had a small side table on a swivelling arm which was a bit of a chocolate teapot (IMO).

I've used the table top and fitted a Fiamma socket to the underside and use it with a Fiamma tripod and leg. We use it inside when we don't need the full sized table. Bonus is that you can also use it outside (weather permitting of course).


----------

